# Reel worthless Biloxi tournament video



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

As a lot of y'all know our boat caught fire in Biloxi , a couple days before the tournament. The guys on the "reel fuelish" were kind enough to loan us their boat . We got 3rd place blue with a 539#. We had the leader touch in 20 mins and then the fish died and sank and took us about 3 hours to get her up . 

http://vimeo.com/97869386


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Alex, it's great that you and Myles were able to shine on a strange (to you) boat. Those are some fine folks that loaned you guys the boat.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Quality work as always, keep it up. And congrats on the tourney.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Glad to see ya'll were still able to fish the tournament, and still had success with all things considered! Truly an amazing crew! Congrats on the blue!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I am running out of superlatives to use for Team Reel Worthless!

Especially love the camaraderie and team hugs at the end!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to make lemonade! And $142k for 3rd place aint bad at all!


----------



## marlin77 (May 8, 2014)

Congratulations. What a roller coaster week for you guys. 

Glad there weren't any hungry makos around for the 3 hour fight with a dead fish.


----------



## Wetback (Jun 10, 2014)

best vids on ive seen. Good music, no jackasses narrating..keep on keeping on!


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Hats off to my brother Sims, and to his crew Alex and Myles.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Way to finish off strong capt. Hats off to you all!!! Very gracious act to loan a boat wow.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad you guys had some good luck after the fire on the boat. Good to see you place on the borrowed boat. Keep it up.


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

I think these guys may be able to raise a blue on the Chattahoochee out in front of my house here in Roswell.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I talked with Captain Chris Blanchett the other day, he said he was impressed with how great of a team y'all have! Congrats on the Blue, I'm thoroughly impressed with how well y'all have them nailed down this year!!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Keep on Truck'n Alex!!!!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words , we will be finishing off the season on the "reel fuelish" .


----------

